# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی پزشکی

## am1376

سلام عزیزان.امسال کنکور دادم و رتبمم بد نشده خداروشکر.
میخواستم درباره مهندسی پزشکی بدونم..اگه کسی درحال حاضر درحال تحصیل هستش یا کسیو میشناسین وارد بازار کار شده ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## artim

من فارع التحصیل مهندسی پزشکی ام

----------


## am1376

خوبه..میتونین توضیح بدین؟ممنون میشم
آزاد یا دولتی؟

----------


## artim

> خوبه..میتونین توضیح بدین؟ممنون میشم
> آزاد یا دولتی؟


ببین مثل بقیه مهندسی هاست درساش
گرایش داره
من بیومکانیک بودم 90 درصد درساش مکانیک هست
با لیسانس انتظار کار نداشته باش
بازار کارش مثل بفیه رشته هاست
زیاد جا نیفتاده اما اگه ادامه بدی خوبه

----------


## Eragon

> سلام عزیزان.امسال کنکور دادم و رتبمم بد نشده خداروشکر.
> میخواستم درباره مهندسی پزشکی بدونم..اگه کسی درحال حاضر درحال تحصیل هستش یا کسیو میشناسین وارد بازار کار شده ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.


در کل تحقیقاتی که کردم این بوده که رشته الکترونیک یکم سبک کن بعدش بهش یه خرده آناتومی بدن و... اضافه کن.

----------


## am1376

خب چ داشگاهایی دارن؟
پول خوب توشه؟

----------


## artim

> خب چ داشگاهایی دارن؟
> پول خوب توشه؟


تعداد زیادی نیست
امیر کبیر و دوسه تا دیگه ازاد هم شمال و اصفهان
پول که تو چیزی نیست خودت باید به دست بیاری با لیسانس کاری نمیتونی کنی
باید زحمت بکشی

----------


## am1376

خب من رتبم 1959 هس میارم جایی؟
منطقه 2

----------


## artim

> خب من رتبم 1959 هس میارم جایی؟
> منطقه 2


همه رو بزن جز امیر کبیر که شانس ات یکم پایینه بقیه جاها رو میاری
امیر کبیرم بزن

----------


## am1376

عزیز من پول آزاد ندارم

----------


## artim

> عزیز من پول آزاد ندارم


گفتم که دولتی میاری
همه دولتی ها رو بزن

----------


## badbadak

کسی درباره دارو بین الملل چیزی میدونه

----------


## artim

> کسی درباره دارو بین الملل چیزی میدونه


بفرما؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> خب من رتبم 1959 هس میارم جایی؟
> منطقه 2



یه پیشنهاد میکنم !!!!! اول برو برق و الکترونیک یا مکانیک یا مواد ( اگه اشتب نکنم از موادم میشه !! *) بعد برو مهندسی پزشکی !!!! اگه واسه لیسانس بری مهندسی پزشکی دستت برای فوق بستس تا حدودی ولی برو ببین به چه شاخه ایش علاقه داری بعد از اون برو ببین از کدوم رشته ها میشه مهندسی پزشکی رفت !!! اینجوری بنفعته بنظرم حالا بازم مشورت کن .... ولی خب با این رتبه فک نکنم  امیر کبیر یا اصفهان بیاری !! چند تا دانشگاه جدید این رشته رو اوردن برو نگاه کن!! رتبتون تو کشوره یا منطقه ؟!! تو کشور چند شدید تو منطقه چند ؟!!

----------


## artim

> یه پیشنهاد میکنم !!!!! اول برو برق و الکترونیک یا مکانیک یا مواد ( اگه اشتب نکنم از موادم میشه !! *) بعد برو مهندسی پزشکی !!!! اگه واسه لیسانس بری مهندسی پزشکی دستت برای فوق بستس تا حدودی ولی برو ببین به چه شاخه ایش علاقه داری بعد از اون برو ببین از کدوم رشته ها میشه مهندسی پزشکی رفت !!! اینجوری بنفعته بنظرم حالا بازم مشورت کن .... ولی خب با این رتبه فک نکنم  امیر کبیر یا اصفهان بیاری !! چند تا دانشگاه جدید این رشته رو اوردن برو نگاه کن!! رتبتون تو کشوره یا منطقه ؟!! تو کشور چند شدید تو منطقه چند ؟!!


نه دستش واسه ارشد بسته نیست
بهترین راه علاقه است به رشته

----------


## am1376

خب میتونین بگین چ دانشگاهایی دارن؟!!منطقه1959 منطقه2
کشوری حدود 5 خوردی

----------


## artim

> خب میتونین بگین چ دانشگاهایی دارن؟!!منطقه1959 منطقه2
> کشوری حدود 5 خوردی


خب دفترچه رو دانلود کن نگاه کن ببین بجز امیر کبیر کجاها داره

----------


## badbadak

من با 12800 دارو بین الملل میارم رتبه تو منطقه 2 و ترازمم 8100

----------


## badbadak

ببین مهندسی پزشکی تو ایران هنوز بازار کارش خوب نیس تو ک رتبت خوبه بزن نرم افزار شیراز یا عمران مثلا

----------


## artim

> من با 12800 دارو بین الملل میارم رتبه تو منطقه 2 و ترازمم 8100



نه متاسفانه شانستون 5 درصد هست 
کل بین الملل ها رو بزنین اما شانستون خیلی کمه امید نداشته باشین بهش زیاد

----------


## artim

دوست عزیز بنا به علاقت انتخاب کن موفق میشی غیر از اون یا باید با زجر درساتو بخونی یا تغییر رشته و انصراف بدی

----------


## badbadak

هیچ جای هیچ جا ؟ حتی قشم و کیش و کرمانشاه و زاهدان؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> خب میتونین بگین چ دانشگاهایی دارن؟!!منطقه1959 منطقه2
> کشوری حدود 5 خوردی


صنعتی امیر کبیر (احتمالش خیلییی کمه )_ همدان ( با رتبه تو حیفه بری !! ) _ شاهرود ( بازم حیفه بری !! ) _اصفهان ( احتمالش هست قبول شی !! ) _ سهند تبریز ( من بودم اصلا نمیرفتم !! ) _ شهد تهران ( من بودم نمیرفتم !! ) 

اینا رو من میدونستم ولی بازم تو دفترچه بگرد !!

----------


## artim

> هیچ جای هیچ جا ؟ حتی قشم و کیش و کرمانشاه و زاهدان؟


ازاد بین الملل شانس ات از همه بیشتره
بزن توی تکمیل ظرفیتت هم اومد بزن باز
دولتی های بین الملل نمیاری متاسفانه

----------


## badbadak

یعنی چی آزاد بین الملل ؟ فیزیوتراپی چی؟

----------


## artim

> یعنی چی آزاد بین الملل ؟ فیزیوتراپی چی؟


فیزو ازاد نداره اما دولتی احتمال 60-70 درصد همه رو بزن
ازاد هم بین الملل داره توی قشم و کیش

----------


## am1376

عزیزان..بنظرتون عمران شیراز چی؟قبول میشم؟من فقط این چنتا انتخابو دارم..لطفا راهنمایی کنین.
برقق.عمران.مهندسی شیمی.مهندسی پزشکی..فقط و فقط شیراز و یااصفهان دیگه بترکونم مشهد..بنظرتون کدومشون میارم؟؟ممنون

----------


## HellishBoy

> عزیزان..بنظرتون عمران شیراز چی؟قبول میشم؟من فقط این چنتا انتخابو دارم..لطفا راهنمایی کنین.
> برقق.عمران.مهندسی شیمی.مهندسی پزشکی..فقط و فقط شیراز و یااصفهان دیگه بترکونم مشهد..بنظرتون کدومشون میارم؟؟ممنون



برق شیراز میاری فک کنم .... ( احتمال زیااااد !!! ) مشهدم احتمال 90 در صد برق میاری ....

----------


## am1376

ولی چیزی ک تو نرم افزارا میگه احتمال خیلی کم...تازه تاپارسال گرایشات بودن+100نفری اما امسال گرایشات نیستن +80 نفرمیگیره

----------


## badbadak

کجا ها فیزیوتراپی داره؟ دامپزشکی خوبه؟امکان تغییر رشته به دارو یا پزشکی چ جوریه ؟

----------


## badbadak

تو بزن معماری شیراز یا نرم افزار خیلی بهتره ک البته مهندسی مواد هم خوبه پسر داییم الان دکتری داره میخونه

----------


## artim

> کجا ها فیزیوتراپی داره؟ دامپزشکی خوبه؟امکان تغییر رشته به دارو یا پزشکی چ جوریه ؟


تو جدول رشته ها هستم70-60 درصد علوم پزشکی دارن فیزیو رو
امکان تغییر با کنکور مجدد هست
دامپزشکی بستگی به روحیاتت با حیوانات داره

----------


## badbadak

متنفرم از حیوانات 😂یعنی تو دانشگاه نمیشه تغییر رشته داد؟

----------


## am1376

یکی بهم بگه ن
برق شیراز میاری فک کنم .... ( احتمال زیااااد !!! ) مشهدم احتمال 90 در صد برق میاری .
ولی چیزی ک تو نرم افزارا میگه احتمال خیلی کم...تازه تاپارسال گرایشات بودن+100نفری اما امسال گرایشات نیستن +80 نفرمیگیره
ینی ب نرم افزارا و داده های سایتای کانون و سنجش و گزینه 2 میشه اعتماد کرد؟

----------


## artim

> متنفرم از حیوانات ������یعنی تو دانشگاه نمیشه تغییر رشته داد؟


پزشکی ها رو نه فکر نکنم با کنکور مجدد هست

----------


## badbadak

الان من چی میارم عصن 😢 پارسال 5000 بودم نذاشتن انتخاب رشته کنم گفتن سال دیگه حتما پزشکی میاری

----------


## artim

> یکی بهم بگه ن
> برق شیراز میاری فک کنم .... ( احتمال زیااااد !!! ) مشهدم احتمال 90 در صد برق میاری .
> ولی چیزی ک تو نرم افزارا میگه احتمال خیلی کم...تازه تاپارسال گرایشات بودن+100نفری اما امسال گرایشات نیستن +80 نفرمیگیره
> ینی ب نرم افزارا و داده های سایتای کانون و سنجش و گزینه 2 میشه اعتماد کرد؟


چرا سختش میکنی 150 تا انتخاب رشته داری اونایی که دوس داری بزن حتی احتمال اوردنت کمه بعد بقیه رو بزن که احتمالش بیشتره

----------


## am1376

ینی بالاییا اونایی ک احتمالش کمه همینطور ک میام پایین احتمال زیادارو؟

----------


## artim

> ینی بالاییا اونایی ک احتمالش کمه همینطور ک میام پایین احتمال زیادارو؟


بله

----------


## am1376

خیلی ممنون

----------


## badbadak

من چی انتخاب رشته کنم همه دارو های بین الملل رو بزنم بعد فیزیوتراپی بعد شنوایی سنجی شما رشتتون چیه؟

----------


## artim

> من چی انتخاب رشته کنم همه دارو های بین الملل رو بزنم بعد فیزیوتراپی بعد شنوایی سنجی شما رشتتون چیه؟


شما بین الملل ها رو بزن بعد علاقه بعدی رو بزن به پایین

----------


## badbadak

اها باشه مرسی لطف کردین

----------


## badbadak

از قبولی های جانبازان اطلاعی دارین؟ یعنی تا چند بین الملل قبول میشن

----------


## artim

> از قبولی های جانبازان اطلاعی دارین؟ یعنی تا چند بین الملل قبول میشن


اونو رتبه کشوری ملاک میکنه رتبه در سهمیه مشخص نمیکنه
رتبه کشوری ده الی هجده  هزار باشه شانس داره

----------


## badbadak

ن مثلا اینکه تو جانبازان نفر چندم بشن پارسال با 3000 دندون نیاوردن یعنی 3000 جانبازان

----------


## artim

> ن مثلا اینکه تو جانبازان نفر چندم بشن پارسال با 3000 دندون نیاوردن یعنی 3000 جانبازان


نمیدونم

----------


## badbadak

شما چی خوندین؟

----------


## محمد3568

ببخشید درسته که میبینم بحث از مهندسی پزشکی خارج شده اما من سوال دارم
اینکه مهندسی پزشکی دانشگاه اصفهان رتبه بهتری میخواد یا سهند تبریز؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید درسته که میبینم بحث از مهندسی پزشکی خارج شده اما من سوال دارم
> اینکه مهندسی پزشکی دانشگاه اصفهان رتبه بهتری میخواد یا سهند تبریز؟


اصفهان فکر کنم

----------


## محمد3568

> اصفهان فکر کنم


اخه تو سایت کانون تا 2000 واسه سهند نوشته و واسه اصفهان تا 2200 هرچند که مطمئنم بعد این ها هم رتبه ای بوده که مهندسی پزشکی اورده باشه چون تو سایت کانون فقط چند نفرو نوشته

----------


## artim

> اخه تو سایت کانون تا 2000 واسه سهند نوشته و واسه اصفهان تا 2200 هرچند که مطمئنم بعد این ها هم رتبه ای بوده که مهندسی پزشکی اورده باشه چون تو سایت کانون فقط چند نفرو نوشته


اختلافی با هم ندارن چندان
اصفهان چون صتعتی تره گفتم

----------


## محمد3568

> اختلافی با هم ندارن چندان
> اصفهان چون صتعتی تره گفتم


من که انتخاب رشتمو کامل کردم و با نهایت اعتماد به نفس :Yahoo (56):  مهندسی پزشکی امیرکبیر رو گذاشتم انتخاب اولم ولی امیدوارم اصفهان یا تبریز واسم بگیره

----------

